# Obstructed ileal conduit.



## Shirleybala (May 5, 2009)

Hello:
Can we code 50688 for this documentation

Procedure:  Fluoroscopically guided replacement of ostomy drain.
Clinical Indication: Obstructed ileal conduit.
Procedure: After obtaining informed consent, the patient was placed in
the supine position and the right lower quadrant of the abdomen was
prepped and draped in sterile fashion.  The skin was anesthetized with 1%
lidocaine.  Under fluoroscopic guidance, an angled catheter and guidewire
were used to selectively traverse a stricture in the ileal conduit to
allow for placement of an 8 French catheter within the ileal conduit. The
catheter was secured in place with "0" silk sutures and placed to gravity
drainage with the catheter placed within the ostomy bag.  There was free
flow of urine at the completion of the procedure with no hematuria
identified.  The patient tolerated the procedure well and was transferred
to her room in stable condition.
IMPRESSION:  Status post catheterization of ileal conduit to allow for
better drainage as described above.


----------



## MLS2 (May 7, 2009)

it kind of sounds like a new tube was placed...
50688:  Change of ureterostomy tube or externally accessible ureteral stent via ileal conduit 
does sound correct to me


----------



## papplegate (May 7, 2009)

Hi,  I don't see in the report where it was a CHANGE ?  Was this a change or not?


----------

